# What do you do hen this happens?



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

My friend has a betta, in a vase, or cup is a better word.
gah she wont listen... he is beautiful and needs a bigger home, so he can move.
I GAVE her a gallon fishbowl to at least try, she put a dang candle in it T,T
























I have no idea what to do, it makes me MAD like really really mad.
I am like, really the crackle glass vase is pretty, put freaking bamboo in it, NOT THE BETTA.
Gosh, I know I am bad for gallon bowls, but SERIOUSLY >.<
I am very provoked.
This beauty is in here. and it isn't clean even... ever.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

just take the betta or sit her down and talk to her


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I have tried O.O
sometimes I wanna slip a water bottle in my pocketbook and like conviently get him to Jump... in there


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

well tell her to step up her game or hes yours


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

D= thats horrible...he's such a pretty color of aqua as well...I think you should buy it off of your friend...seeming it doesn't really seem like they care for it very much. You might even get it really cheap too...I'm not sure...stealing it isn't a good idea...and talking doesn't seem to work...

also who puts a candle in a gallon fish tank? and puts the fish in a vase ment more for a candle?


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

okay, she got it at her mom's wedding, so she is like, well when it dies I will put rocks or something in it... 
I was like, you are a VEGETARIAN, for what? animal cruelty?
THAT is animal CRUELTY 
I tried to buy it from her, 
I offered 15 bucks.
way more...than I could have gotten him for


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

then tell her that she really needs to get a bigger tank


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

On top of all the other questions I should be asking, I can't help but wonder why that water is the color of urine. :shock:

You should definitely rescue it. Maybe set up that 1 gallon you gave her and put the fish in it yourself? Something. Anything. It's no better off than it was on the pet store shelf; no water, no heat, no life.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I have, I got her a dang betta book, I showed her all of my bettas, she lives down the road.
I offered to keep him until she can get a bigger one.
no
she wants it in THE CRACKLE GLASS VASE.
(in annoying voice)
right now I am irritated.
she worries about appearence so much.
he would look pretty in a tank.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

kittles, i think the water is just the bookshelf you're seeing. i'm soooo mad now tell her to stop being selfish and do whats best for the betta!!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I did it, first in a nice tone, then I kept on, like dude, the fish is sad!!!
then I went into female dog mode.
and none of it worked.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i'm really done with this girl. how hard is it to care for your betta the right way?


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, it probably is the bookshelf, Jayy. Lol. :>

You said she was a vegetarian? Tell her that such ignorance and selfishness when it comes to the wellbeing of this animal contradicts the very lifestyle she pretends to support. What a phony. Honestly, I'd just take the betta from her. Get the fish and your one gallon bowl and show her how it's done!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

well if I was arrested over a fish, that would suck.
but yeah, like I ignored her over it, I gave her the stuff, she knows how to set it up, bc she was with me when I set up my tanks.
gah...
>.<
I just hate it >.<
she is a selfish badword..


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes sneak the betta home and buy her a guppy she won't know the dif


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

guppies need oxygen in thier water though. it would die as well...
I should make a betta out of playdough >.<


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Take it. You must. 

She won't attempt to get the fish back because, obviously, she doesn't give a damn about it. And if she did, it wouldn't be sitting in two ounces of unheated water in a crackled vase.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I know guppies need oxygen in the water i was just joking


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm, next time I am over there, probably tomorow, while she isn't looking, that betta is mine O.O


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm, but seriously, I wish I had a dummy dead fish to like carefully place in there to fool her...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

yes do it just like that and put a gummy fish in the vase


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

what kind of sick person thinks it okay to keep a living animal like that. its got like an inch of water. You really need to get that fish out of there. If she doesn't care that it lives like that she probably won't care if you take it. If you can sneak it somehow I bet she won't even know its missing.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

this girl does not need a pet


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

oviously... 
she doesn't... it has no name, she rarely looks at it.
When I spend a LOT of time with mine.
When I get up I go to them first and give them breakfast before anything else,
when I get home from school, I give them a piece of dried bloodworm for a snack. I interact with them and make sure they are clean and healthy...
I freak out if one is too skittish..
I love that little guy in that vase.
I should take it, and like stick a swedish fish in there.
that fish is goregeous and looked at me like.
"hey, you there, i think you are human? From this little bit of water, it is hard to see. Please, take me away. even if I have to ride in a wet paper towel. I will smile fer yuuh"


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i know when i said gummy i meant swedish


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

okay it is a plan.
get this, her mom ordered 6 CT bettas for the wedding, and this is what becaome of him.
he is REALLY good quality, like REALLY good i can tell.
I would name him Evan


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I wonder if the rest have suffered similar fates.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

gosh, like I almost cried seeing little guy like that, because i love animals, especially bettas, 
gah 
stupid people, grr 
she took my mascara anyways it was 10 bucks, 
i think it is an equal tradeoff. well sneaky one


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

why didn't she give him to you in the first place since she knows that you know about bettas?


----------



## Cloelia (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, not everyone can care as much as we do. If she's dead set on the "crackle glass vase," there's not much you can do to change her mind. But, the least she should do is put a little more water in the vase.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

soo do you have him?


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

not yet, i gotta wait till I can get over there and get him...
I swear i hope he lives... T_T


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Jennyinurmouth said:


> not yet, i gotta wait till I can get over there and get him...
> I swear i hope he lives... T_T


umm...so your gonna try and take him?

That might be risky...very risk-eh...good luck on you if you decided to do so.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

make sure you run really fast lol!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Honestly, just take the fish.  

Scoop him out and put him in a cup. She won't notice. Tell her the fish died.

BTW, I'm totally against lying and stealing is most cases....


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

You know bettas jump out of tanks a lot....u could sneak it away in a water bottle u have conditioned water in....and when she wonders where her fish is tell her that is probably jumped out and died and she will find it somewhere one day....-shrugs-

either that or just fill the vase up higher so it has more "room" pft.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah that is what i was thinking, I was going to take a pork rind and set it under the thingy and she would probably believe it is dried up fishie.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

jennyinurmouth said:


> yeah that is what i was thinking, i was going to take a pork rind and set it under the thingy and she would probably believe it is dried up fishie.


lmao lmao


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Jennyinurmouth said:


> yeah that is what i was thinking, I was going to take a pork rind and set it under the thingy and she would probably believe it is dried up fishie.


XD most likely thats true...

hopefully you make sure the water isn't too cold...XD


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

but really, all of mine have like flourished litterally.
i bet he would be GORGEOUS if he had the right care


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldn't steal the fish. One of two things will happen she'll either get a new one or you'll get in big trouble.

Instead I would tell her firmly that you are taking the fish because you refuse to put up with animal cruelty. I would print articles on betta care for her to read (if she can read that is). After taking the betta I would never talk to her again.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Does he even get fed? O_O Poor boy.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't see how she cares about 'appearances' when the betta's in an inch of water with its own waste littered all over the bottom. Does not look attractive to me.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I will see what I can do... I mean honestly...
It is pityful.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

You know, i told her, I have shown her numerous resources of how to properly take care of a betta, heck she has seen hat mine turn into with heat and water and food.
I mean gosh.
she has it in her head.
"snobby brat voice"
""Uhm Betta live in the footprints of the rice pattes hen the workers walk through there, I think this jar is good enough, when he dies I will put bamboo in there.""
I tell her I gave her the bowl. and everything.
"but I want him in the crackled glass bowl! (whiney brat voice)"
then she comments to me like I have no idea what i am talking about.
I told her I finally finished the tank to put the boys in.
"you better watch them, they will try to eat eachother, you know they are mean, they are chinese fighting fish -___-' "
I just nod...
there is no use.
gah.
I hate people that think they know everything when proven right there wrong.
he is practically BROWN! 
That betta was as blue as mine when she got him.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

save him quickly!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dude you better get her! Why dont you show her this thread? This might chane her mind!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes!! show her our thread


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Show her the thread! See what she does and if it'll change her mind!
Vegetarian? I'm one, and i actually care about my fishies!!
Save him if you can!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree, show her that we all think she's a big phony. How can you be a vegetarian and yet keep a living thing in a container that small with the teeny amount of water? Not cool. Can you imagine what the world looks like through that thing? He probably thinks he's trippin' all day. 

A fish is not a decoration. It doesn't belong in a vase. That wedding thing always burns me up. Fish get the worst treatment. What would people think if you they to a wedding and found kittens on a table in a little glass box for decoration!?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i know fish just aren't treated right ,but if that was a cat they'll throw a fit. p.s. have no prob with cats


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow this is really sad!! My 3 boys are in a 10 gallon, divided of course, and I wish they had more room!! She's being a terrible mom!!! Betta's are so fun and have such personalities! They come up to you and greet you, wait for treats, etc. Their just like little dogs! Sooo sad!!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I showed her, she just got all pissy,
>.<
okay, I am going to print out papers to not sell living creatures or give them to people who want the as decor.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Jennyinurmouth said:


> yeah that is what i was thinking, I was going to take a pork rind and set it under the thingy and she would probably believe it is dried up fishie.


 OMG that made me literally LOL! I can just picture it. hahahahaha.....


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I might actually try that, I am running out of options...
hmm I might put blue food coloring on it


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol try that. That would be funny and funnier if she even fell for it.
...I can't believe this. She's a vegetarian and she keeps her fish in a vase with a few inches of water. And she didn't pay attention to our thread? _WE'RE _the betta people here!!
She's a vegetarian and doesn't care about fish? Fish are animals, so she she might as well not care about dogs, or cats, or anything alive for that matter!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I know... ahhh It really makes me sad. gah..


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

So are you gonna try to porkrind thingy? I'm trying to think of something else that could help.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

you really should try the pork rind lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

^^^THIS IS A RICE PADDIE. They are NOT shallow at all. On average they're at least 6 inches deep and very vast. 

Your friend is an idiot. If she were my friend I wouldn't talk to her anymore. She sounds incredibly immature and should not own pets.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

get her and show her this rice paddy since she knows EVERYTHING


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Show her the picture of the rice paddy. I looked up online that many rice paadies are waist deep!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

I couldn't agree more with all of you!! What a immature spoiled little b*word!! Please show her the rice paddys!! And keep showing her this thread. haha! I think she'll get the point eventually. The pork rhine thing is priceless!! I'll try to think of something you could do also....hmmmm....


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm down for the pork rind plan. If she got the fish as a gift and she has plans for the vase post fish, I can't imagine her wanting to get a new one when he "dies."


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

HAhahaha PLSEEE take a pic of a pork rind colored blue with a marker LMAO LMAO

Lets see if it looks like a "dried up betta" hahaha YOU CRACK ME UP!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

when I get a pork rind, I ate them all O.O
they are pretty addicting,
ahh so plan ruined by gluttony,
gosh, i shoulda saved one


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> ^^^THIS IS A RICE PADDIE. They are NOT shallow at all. On average they're at least 6 inches deep and very vast.


And the VAST majority of wild-caught bettas come from something that looks absolutely NOTHING like this!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

eh this is ugh >.<


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I say you should set up the 1 gallon bowl for her and put the betta in there when she isn't looking. Then leave it at her house so she can realize that bettas aren't toys, decoration, or whatever! Show her bettas deserve more! Plus, I do not like stealing.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

When you liberate an abused animal it's called rescuing, not stealing.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> I say you should set up the 1 gallon bowl for her and put the betta in there when she isn't looking. Then leave it at her house so she can realize that bettas aren't toys, decoration, or whatever! Show her bettas deserve more! Plus, I do not like stealing.


Yes, you should try that. And if that doesn't work, then take it. Besides 1 gallon bowls still look nice if properly decorated much nicer then that vase anyways.


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

My concern is the fact she will get another fish JUST to spite you......even if she doesn't want it. I really don't know that this plan will work. But the poor guy really needs help.  

Do you think if you snuck and asked her mom, that she might say you can have him?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

What ahppened? did you ever put her in the 1 gallon bowl?


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Her grandma and I talked and he has been in a 2 gallon vase


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Good, good. At least he's better off now.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

hmmmm.... maybe show here pics. of other fish in small "vases"... maybe that will get her to listen... or surprise her and set up the tank for her and slip the fish in.... anything but that tiny,tiny,tiny little vase


----------

